# Central Illinois SQ Get Together - April 9, 2016 (tentative)



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

*** DATE IS TENTATIVE *** *** DATE IS TENTATIVE ***

Where:
The picnic pavilion at Eureka Lake in Eureka, IL. Pavilion is next to the base of the water tower.

301 Lake Road
Eureka, IL 61530
40.703642, -89.276884

When:
Tentative date: Saturday April 9, 2016. 11:00 AM CDT, but feel free to arrive early to enjoy the park if you like. It is up to the attendees how long to hang around doing demos and talking shop. Tweak and tune is not out of the question if that is what people want. I have the pavilion all day.

I envision this day to be used by those that are certified IASCA judges as a "judging practice day". We will take time to practice listening to and scoring the vehicles in attendance. I will provide the scoresheets to use, and we can compare notes and thoughts as a judging team. There is likely to be a new CD this year (as those that attended the training in August know), so this will be an opportunity for us all to be on the same page.

I also envision this day to be used by those that are not judges, and perhaps not even competitors, to come out and enjoy the company of fellow car and audio enthusiasts. 

Food:
We'll work on this later....

Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids 
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism


https://www.facebook.com/events/101203803598059/


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Date is confirmed!! I have the pavilion reserved at the lake for this gathering...


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

Lets fill the parking lot with SQ cars!!!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Central Illinois SQ Get Together - April 9, 2016*

Bumping it up again... Gathering is a little over a month away... Date is confirmed!!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Alright everyone... let's discuss the food arrangements for the meet this year. What do you want to do?

- Potluck - everyone signs up for a dish or drink to share
- BYO - Everyone brings their own food and beverages
- Food? what food? Eat before you arrive
- Bob provides it and collects money from everyone


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

1 week away!!!!!

So, over on the Facebook event page ( https://www.facebook.com/events/101203803598059/ ) the voting for the lunch option is leaning toward the "Eat before you arrive" and the "BYO" options, which effectively are the same thing.

I'll post up information for local restaurants if you want to grab something close by and bring it to the park. There will be plenty of tables to sit at and eat.

Is there anyone on here that will be coming that has not joined the Facebook event page yet?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The winner of the food poll is to eat on your own before the event or BYO to the event. As a result I prepared this information for people to either eat before you arrive or grab some grub to bring.

Food options in/near Eureka:

The closest to the gathering location at the south end of Eureka is Michael's Italian Feast. This is where I picked up the gondolas last year. It is at the corner of IL-117 and lake road.
Eureka - Michael's Italian Feast | Michael's Italian Feast

In town there is a Pizza Hut, Hardee's, and Subway along US-24 west of IL-117 with their standard fare. 

Farther west on US-24, at the edge of town across from the car dealerships is the Cornerstone Restaurant. 1101 W Center St, Eureka, IL 61530. Open early for breakfast through dinner, the food is good. Cornerstone Family Restaurant / Eureka, IL 

On IL-117 less than a block north of US24 (116 N Main St, Eureka, IL 61530) is a local restaurant called Peking Garden. I have not been there (not a fan of chinese/Asian food).

Finally, at the far north end of Eureka on IL-117 is the Chanticleer restaurant. 744 N Main St, Eureka, IL 61530 very good food and famous for their onion rings (Rave reviews in the Chicago Tribune years ago, but they are the same). This is where I proposed we could have dinner after the gathering if anyone was interested.

For those coming in off I-74 exit 112 in Goodfield, there is the Busy Corner restaurant. They have very good food, open early for breakfast through dinner. Known for their pies, good food, and good service. http://abusycorner.com/*

There is also a Subway at the Shell gas station in Goodfield next to the Busy Corner.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

2 days away... Forecast is sunny but cool. Great for sitting in cars and listening to good music on good systems.


----------

